# [SOLVED] Update Nvidia Drivers - NO SIGNAL TO MONITOR



## Icefyre (Oct 6, 2007)

I ended up doing a brand new clean install of vista due to print spooler problems.. which went fine for installing my printer with all windows updates.. but now I have a different vista problem. (I am posting this in case nobody who can help with this issue reads the other post)

I can't upgrade my video card driver, every time I do, I get no signal to the monitor.. I can re-start to safe mode, no problem.. try to get into windows.. and I can hear the lovely chime to start windows, but no signal to monitor. I can uplug and re-plug the DVI cable EVERY F'N TIME to get into Vista, but it only lets me go up to 1024x768 resolution and then I have to re-plug it every time.

Man XP is looking more, and more, and more tempting.. but I paid big $'s for Vista, so I shouldn't have to go back to XP.

I didn't have this problem when I bought the computer and vista was installed, but now I do. If I roll back the driver, I can run the resolution fine, but the driver is incredibly old and will make games run terrible.

:upset:


----------



## andressergio (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Update Nvidia Drivers - NO SIGNAL TO MONITOR*

Please post your hardware....

Regards Sergio


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Update Nvidia Drivers - NO SIGNAL TO MONITOR*

if the driver is installed correctly ther is nothing to roll back to as the current drivers are usually removed during the installation of the new ones in vista
these are the latest
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winvista_x86_163.69.html
disable a/virus whilst doing the install
if you fail to get a screen go into safe mode and into the device manager and check the drivers have loaded
if they are loaded ok and you only get a screen in safe mode look at the psu being underpowered


----------



## Ringrocket (Nov 7, 2007)

*SOLUTION to Update Nvidia Drivers - NO SIGNAL TO MONITOR*

Hi,

After updating my NVIDIA Graphics drivers for my 7900GT on win-XP there was no signal going to my monitor after reboot (LG L1710S without DVI), although (luckily) I still had signal for my TV-set via sVHS cable. 

After trying many things that did not correct the problem I switched the primary and secondary monitor and/or the use of dual monitor or extended or cloned monitors etc. (I could see what I was doing via my TV set). 
This instantaneously corrected the signal for my monitor somehow and now everything works fine with the newest drivers (October 2007).

Cheers,
Jeffrey


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Update Nvidia Drivers - NO SIGNAL TO MONITOR*

glad you have it fixed


----------

